# Core i7-3770K Retail Boxes Pictured, TDP 95W, Overclocks Worse Than Sandy Bridge?



## btarunr (Apr 18, 2012)

Here are the first pictures of retail boxes of Intel's Core i7-3770K "Ivy Bridge" processors in the LGA1155 package. Pictured below are boxes sourced from a Chinese distributor. Regional branding aside, the box-art hasn't changed from that of the 2nd Generation Core processor family, even the die-shot CGI in the center hasn't changed, which is a missed opportunity. Intel could have used art inspired by the Ivy Bridge silicon, which could have helped identify the new chips easier. The box simply marks the model number "3770K" and socket type "LGA1155" on the key sticker. 

The side sticker is where the action is. We know from countless earlier reports, including Intel's RetailEdge marketing material that the TDP rating of "Ivy Bridge" quad-core parts, including the i7-3770K, was rated to be 77W. The sticker on retail i7-3770K, however, tells a different story. The TDP is rated at 95W, on par with previous-generation parts such as i7-2700K. The S-spec number is revealed to be "SR0PL". Before such an important CPU launch as "Ivy Bridge", it's hard to control pre-launch proliferation of retail parts to people who are not NDA signatories. Such people have put the i7-3770K through overclocking, and voices are getting louder that the i7-3770K is a worse overclocker than previous-generation "Sandy Bridge". The chip was found to get too hot, too soon, when overclocking. 



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Apr 18, 2012)

Many Thanks to NHKS for the tip.


----------



## sc (Apr 18, 2012)

What does this mean?  
The IB we all been waiting for is a failure?!?!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 18, 2012)

sc said:


> What does this mean?



It means I owe a kiss to Jared's ass :shadedshu


----------



## NHKS (Apr 18, 2012)

btarunr said:


> It means I owe a kiss to Jared's ass :shadedshu






in other news.. ASRock Z77 Extreme6 (Intel Z77 with Ivy Bridge) Motherboard Review

Temp chart compare with SB


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 18, 2012)

It's only a die shrink. I mean, how much better can you really expect it to be? It access memory faster and it gets more something like 13% more done per clock, so not all is bad. I'm still glad I got my SB-E though.


----------



## repman244 (Apr 18, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> It's only a die shrink. I mean, how much better can you really expect it to be? It access memory faster and it gets more something like 13% more done per clock, so not all is bad. I'm still glad I got my SB-E though.



It's not just a die shrink this time, it includes some new technology which might be causing the high temperatures (3D gating).


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 18, 2012)

NHKS said:


> in other news.. ASRock Z77 Extreme6 (Intel Z77 with Ivy Bridge) Motherboard Review
> 
> http://cdn5.tweaktown.com/content/4...el_z77_with_ivy_bridge_motherboard_review.png



I cannot confirm the same results ATM but all i can say is that my 2500K will stay in it's socket safe and sound.


----------



## badtaylorx (Apr 18, 2012)

ive had a 2700k in my cart for a month now figuring this would happen.....hey AMD,,, heres your chance


----------



## BigMack70 (Apr 18, 2012)

All the info pointing to hot temps on IVB led me to just get a 2600k and put it at 5.1 GHz... no regrets from me - only took like 20 minutes to get 5.1 GHz stable and fairly cool on my Noctua.

IVB is looking like a big win for the IGP side of things (which is irrelevant to most desktop users), but the CPU side of things doesn't look so good for overclockers... of course once official reviews go live that could be different, but we'll see.

Part of me wonders if some of the problem is no pressure from AMD to make Intel do better... at its current pace AMD won't have Sandy Bridge performance until like 2014. :shadedshu


----------



## renz496 (Apr 18, 2012)

i've been hearing about this a few days ago. personally i'm gunning for 3570K build but if the rumor about ivy being worse overclocker than sandy might swing me to 2500K instead 

but i still believe ivy will be a great processor despite that. stock vs stock (performance) ivy should be the same or a bit better than sandy. also from nordic hardware:

http://www.nordichardware.com/news/...s-with-95w-tdp-but-uses-a-maximum-of-77w.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I cannot confirm the same results ATM but all i can say is that my 2500K will stay in it's socket safe and sound.



+1

other then a new GPU, i dont see the need for me to go IB


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 18, 2012)

We'll see some revisions and refinement to IB chips (like watching Conroe vs. Wolfdale), and these problems will dissapear with time.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 18, 2012)

repman244 said:


> It's not just a die shrink this time, it includes some new technology which might be causing the high temperatures (3D gating).



3D gating is used to reduce temperatures and make it use less power. I doubt this is why it runs hot. It's because it's a die shrink and the resistance of a smaller wire is higher. I had an entire rant about this along with how voltage scales with current and such. To make a long story short, it just runs hot at voltages required for similar clock speeds as its 32nm counterpart.



Sasqui said:


> We'll see some revisions and refinement to IB chips (like watching Conroe vs. Wolfdale), and these problems will dissapear with time.



You mean it will disappear when Haswell comes around, and even then I don't think that will be the case. You can't break the laws of physics unfortunately.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL damn! These things are heat monsters


----------



## repman244 (Apr 18, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> 3D gating is used to reduce temperatures and make it use less power. I doubt this is why it runs hot. It's because it's a die shrink and the resistance of a smaller wire is higher. I had an entire rant about this along with how voltage scales with current and such. To make a long story short, it just runs hot at voltages required for similar clock speeds as its 32nm counterpart.



Isn't 3D gating supposed to only lower the required voltage? By mentioning 3D gating I didn't mean that it runs hotter because of the gating itself but because of the new technology incorporated in the process which still needs some tweaking (perhaps I didn't word it very well).
Also you need to be aware that the transistor count is supposedly increased (Intel claims the density COULD be increased by 2x) and along with smaller area you get more concentrated heat.


----------



## function69 (Apr 18, 2012)

Disturbing news indeed,  totally didn't expect this.


----------



## MeanBruce (Apr 18, 2012)

That’s funny, this article of April 18th, today, and slides show CPU-Z results of 77w TDP and the 3770K overclocks like a bitch!

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Intel-Ivy-Bridge-Core-i7-3770K-Reaches-6-616-GHz-264991.shtml

What are we to believe?


----------



## flashcrew (Apr 18, 2012)

Ivy Bridge sells with 95W TDP, but uses a maximum of 77W. This explains all regarding that 77W, 95W TDP confusion.

http://www.nordichardware.com/news/...s-with-95w-tdp-but-uses-a-maximum-of-77w.html

Well most SB chips won't use more than 70 watts at stock, at full load, either.

People just don't know what TDP is, nor do they seem to realize stock power consumption and heat production can vary considerably from chip to chip.


----------



## sc (Apr 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL damn! These things are heat monsters
> 
> http://cdn5.tweaktown.com/content/4...el_z77_with_ivy_bridge_motherboard_review.png



Wait... WHAT??!?!
Are those temperatures? Because if that FX-8150 does "8" (calsius, fahrenheit, kelvin, whatever) I know what I'm going to buy tomorrow


----------



## MeanBruce (Apr 18, 2012)

flashcrew said:


> Ivy Bridge sells with 95W TDP, but uses a maximum of 77W. This explains all regarding that 77W, 95W TDP confusion.
> 
> http://www.nordichardware.com/news/...s-with-95w-tdp-but-uses-a-maximum-of-77w.html
> 
> ...



I hope you are from Intel and know what you are talking about!

This article is just freaking people out, it should not have been posted until confirmed!


----------



## ap4lifetn (Apr 18, 2012)

flashcrew said:


> Ivy Bridge sells with 95W TDP, but uses a maximum of 77W. This explains all regarding that 77W, 95W TDP confusion.
> 
> http://www.nordichardware.com/news/...s-with-95w-tdp-but-uses-a-maximum-of-77w.html
> 
> ...



intel gets a +1 in my book if this is true, this helps ensure the 1155 platform remain stable, and gives us higher quality z77 motherboards

i am sure hoping for that 6core ivy bridge


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

sc said:


> Wait... WHAT??!?!
> Are those temperatures? Because if that FX-8150 does "8" (calsius, fahrenheit, kelvin, whatever) I know what I'm going to buy tomorrow



They were using a H100 with push pull config....... I don't believe the bulldozer but if the IB is 98 deg full load on that kind of water then FUUUUUUUUUUU that.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds like AMD has a chance to catch up with Piledriver. Will it happen? We shall see!


----------



## Isenstaedt (Apr 18, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> It's only a die shrink.


I'd expect a greater increase in performance from a die shrink than from a new architecture.


----------



## Initialised (Apr 18, 2012)

It's not the die or the transistors.

A water block designer told me the IHS is different and this may be the reason for the higher temperatures.


----------



## NHKS (Apr 18, 2012)

Why is Ivy Bridge HOT, power hunger and bad clocker? - immatured 22nm process ...

I am not sure if this 'the' reason.. but fyi


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 18, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You mean it will disappear when Haswell comes around, and even then I don't think that will be the case. You can't break the laws of physics unfortunately.



I suspect a few revs into the IB cycle itself.  And typically, you can't break the laws of physics, but you can make new ones up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

I hope intel creates a second stepping like with the I7 920 so the second revision fixes these issues.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 18, 2012)

Good Core2 chips were E0(slacr stepping)

Good 1366 were D0

good SB-E chips are C2

IVB stil lnot great @ E1 says that there are issues, no doubt, but I'm stil lseeing lower-clocked chips performing better than higher clocked SB chips.


At the same time, running hot...I don't care. It's the power consumption, and longevity with those temps that matter, and if these chips can run 105C @ 4.6 GHz for 5 years, but only consumes 125W, then who cares?


Temps coudl simply be faked higher by an DTS offset so that these chips never hit REAL dangerous temps, for all we know that 98C reported is really 68C.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 18, 2012)

new revision should fix this, i mean its not like its the first time intel have sent out es which did 1 thing and then retailed another revision, nor is it the first time they have sold a hot running monster which was later tamed with a new revision either.

@tehpoll

no if they are the same perf clock for clock but yes if it does enough more with the slower speed to outweigh the difference :thumb:

edit



cadaveca said:


> Good Core2 chips were E0(slacr stepping)
> 
> Good 1366 were D0
> 
> ...



was g0 kents and e1 on the yorks i think as both of those where great es, shit retail then revised.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 18, 2012)

AH, yeah, that could be it, long time ago in the tech world.


----------



## treboRR (Apr 18, 2012)

2600K will stay in my mobos socket for a while!


----------



## Octavean (Apr 18, 2012)

All I know is that Microcenter was selling the Sandy Bridge Core i7 2600K for ~$200 USD.  I would have jumped on it too if I had been in town and able to use my own secure network / connection to make the order.   As it stands now the price went back up to ~$279.99 for the 2600K.

So for now I might as well wait to see were prices will be once the Ivy Bridge Core i7 3770K hits retail.  If its between ~$200 for the 2600K or ~$279 to ~$320 for the 3770K I think I would go for the 2600K every time.

If they drop the prices for the Sandy Bridge Core i7 3930K a little more though all bets are off,…. Microcenter currently has the Core i7 3930K for ~$499. MSRP is something like ~$555.


----------



## N3M3515 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I cannot confirm the same results ATM but all i can say is that my 2500K will stay in it's socket safe and sound.



That's right 2500K bro!


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 18, 2012)

It's funny how Trickson, the local Intel fanboy has disappeared when there is Intel related bad news?

But he makes an appearance in every AMD thread that pops up just to bash Bulldozer.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 18, 2012)

With this mainstream IB being disappointment and graphics card prices off the sky it feels terrible time to even think of getting new hardware. How did it go so bad compared to last year?  

Part of me wants to just stick with this 2500k and gtx 460 and shut off my browser so I can't see the new stuff for few months haha. By then I can afford 3930K + X79 + fastest graphics card + new SSD.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> It's funny how Trickson, the local Intel fanboy has disappeared when there is Intel related bad news?
> 
> But he makes an appearance in every AMD thread that pops up just to bash Bulldozer.



Thats forum nature man. Trolls and fanboys will always be that. I just ignore or counter troll. I'm not saying Trickson is one. Just saying its the nature of forums and people in general.

Anyway my 2600K tears up anything I throw at it. Unless its a MASSIVE jump I don't have any reason in the world to change to an Ivy. I mean I was very happy with a 1090T. Got a Sandy now and I couldn't be happier. More then enough for a long time IMO.


----------



## RevengE (Apr 18, 2012)

Interesting......


----------



## N3M3515 (Apr 18, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> With this mainstream IB being disappointment and graphics card prices off the sky it feels terrible time to even think of getting new hardware. How did it go so bad compared to last year?
> 
> Part of me wants to just stick with this 2500k and gtx 460 and shut off my browser so I can't see the new stuff for few months haha. By then I can afford 3930K + X79 + fastest graphics card + new SSD.



Why in the world would you change a 2500K?
Massive performance jumps will come from the generation after Ivy B.
That's my point of view, change hardware when there are big differences in performance.
As for graphic cards i change them whe there is something 200% better at the same price or max $30 pricier.

I don't see the point in changing to something 10 - 15% better.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 18, 2012)

Sandy bridge e looking better and better.......just hoped intel didnt intentional nerf ivory just so it wouldnt out perform sbe and render it irrellevant.    Amd ..........naaah still at least 2 years away and focusing on other things right now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats forum nature man. Trolls and fanboys will always be that. I just ignore or counter troll. I'm not saying Trickson is one. Just saying its the nature of forums and people in general.
> 
> Anyway my 2600K tears up anything I throw at it. Unless its a MASSIVE jump I don't have any reason in the world to change to an Ivy. I mean I was very happy with a 1090T. Got a Sandy now and I couldn't be happier. More then enough for a long time IMO.


I second that!  
Buuuut... not to the Trickson comment though!... Never know! Mabey he got killed and that's why he's not typin away.  :shadedshu
Why even bring him up, I thought this thread was about how kick ass Intel cpu's are! 
I remember Mailman and his Amd rig. Me too when I owned mine, we just enjoyed what we had... But now ! HOLY HECK BAT MAN!!! Amd can try again and that's all. Oh btw, I'm keeping my 2700k and also going to grab the 3770k for the hell of it  Never know, may luck out on a great clocker


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 18, 2012)

N3M3515 said:


> Why in the world would you change a 2500K?
> Massive performance jumps will come from the generation after Ivy B.
> That's my point of view, change hardware when there are big differences in performance.
> As for graphic cards i change them whe there is something 200% better at the same price or max $30 pricier.
> ...



This current rig was built bang for buck in mind with max one graphics card. Now things changed and I no longer have same kind of budget limitation so what was previously out of my reach started to look quite a bit tempting and can't do that with this mATX board. Which one would you get: Z77 board or equally priced X79 board? 

It is easy to see why the X79 platform starts to look tempting. 

Trying to figure out what is the best way to spend that additional money. One GTX 690 now to this rig and mATX is no longer a problem, maybe SB-E + SLi...?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 18, 2012)

It will be fine, just get it cold! http://www.tweaktown.com/news/23638...verclocked_to_a_whopping_6_616_ghz/index.html


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 18, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> It's funny how Trickson, the local Intel fanboy has disappeared when there is Intel related bad news?
> 
> But he makes an appearance in every AMD thread that pops up just to bash Bulldozer.



...and I'm sure if roles were reversed and AMD was doing better than Intel, Trickson would have the same thing to say about you. I think you have to stop looking for a flame war and when you post, ask if you're actually posting to contribute to the thread or to start a war with another user. At least Trickson doesn't go out of his way to make a point about you, so my recommendation for you would be: *Stop trolling and stay on topic*. 



sneekypeet said:


> It will be fine, just get it cold! http://www.tweaktown.com/news/23638...verclocked_to_a_whopping_6_616_ghz/index.html



I shouldn't have to turn my AC into a phase change cooler to get a decent overclock, as cool as it would be.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah it was more or less messing around, it sucks to have to go to that extreme, but it does show that there is potential, just you have to pay much more to cool it to get it there


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2012)

Was thinking of finally upgrading my i7 970, but it looks like I will wait
Maybe the next stepping...


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 18, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Yeah it was more or less messing around, it sucks to have to go to that extreme, but it does show that there is potential, just you have to pay much more to cool it to get it there



I thought my SB-E ran hot, but you're absolutely right. I'm interested to see what IVB-E brings to the table when that comes around. I'm sure that will cost a pretty penny to cool.



HammerON said:


> Was thinking of finally upgrading my i7 970, but it looks like I will wait
> Maybe the next stepping...



To IVB? The 970 is still plenty fast, I would wait for Haswell with a rig like that unless you're really itching for an upgrade but I don't see it benefitting you unless you go with a SB-E and a 3930k.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2012)

Just like Bulldozer 3870 vs Thurban 1090/1100T Dumb ass   I ment the 8150 vs 1090/1100T

Take the Bulldozer at 4.5 ghz and match it up against the 1090T at 3.4Ghz... The dozer was neck n neck, clock per clock, soooo, Who cares about if the new IB dont clock as high as the SB! It's the clock per clock that's going to shine especially being a 3D gateway transistor 

I'm sure ppl wont be disappointed with this chip 

I know I wont!

And your welcome


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> ...At least Trickson doesn't go out of his way to make a point about you, so my recommendation for you would be:



He couldn't if he wanted to because I don't go around bashing Intel.

And to answer the main question of the thread, I was planning on upgrading to Ivy Bridge this year, but these TDP stuff is worrying me slightly.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 19, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> He couldn't if he wanted to because I don't go around bashing Intel.
> 
> And to answer the main question of the thread, I was planning on upgrading to Ivy Bridge this year, but these TDP stuff is worrying me slightly.



No,! You just go around BASHING.... >>>>>> Period


----------



## bogmali (Apr 19, 2012)

Alright boys stay on topic


----------



## jaredpace (Apr 19, 2012)

btarunr said:


> It means I owe a kiss to Jared's ass :shadedshu


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 19, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Alright boys stay on topic


My Bad lol!

I don't even remember what I was going on about hahahahah


----------



## MikeMurphy (Apr 19, 2012)

IVB has been publicly tested for months, now.  See http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?59-Intel

Doesn't clock as high but given the increased IPC its still a faster platform.  No surprises.  I'm not sure where the problem is.

Temps are high because its an ultra-low leakage design.  Also, despite higher temps nobody has reported overly hot heatsinks.  I wouldn't worry about the temps.  I would, however, worry about overvolting it too much.  Low-leakage chips usually crap out much faster with too much voltage.

Cheers,


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's a good, informative 3750 bench thread at XS; it's not all woe and disappointment there...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...e-Ivy-Bridge-3570K-vs-Sandy-Bridge-comparison.



> Summarize - Improvements from Sandy bridge to Ivy Bridge
> 
> 3DMark 11.
> 3.4Ghz - 0.75% Improvement
> ...


----------



## largon (Apr 19, 2012)

BigMack70 said:


> at its current pace AMD won't have Sandy Bridge performance until like 2014.


Feeling optimistic perhaps? 
I seriously doubt that will happen in many, many years.


----------



## Disruptor4 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm beginning to think I wasted my time waiting for IVB when I could've got a 2600k or 2700k for same perf and less heat!


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Here's a good, informative 3750 bench thread at XS; it's not all woe and disappointment there...
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...e-Ivy-Bridge-3570K-vs-Sandy-Bridge-comparison.



Wrigleyvillain,

I think we are being a little harsh, OK the TDP isnt what we expect but according to that link Ivy is still faster even at a 1100MHz handicap! Performance wise its on point. Would love to see both Sandy and Ivy OC'd and tested.


----------



## Drebin893 (Apr 20, 2012)

Needs ICE ICE BABY


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2012)

I wonder if they will be binning the better chips for Xeons? This would explain the 95w TDP for the desktop parts.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 20, 2012)

I had an E1 3570k for a week.
Decent on air at 4,5ghz, max 4.6ghz on air with temps in 80's.

Saw an ES 3770k on XS - 4.8ghz air just like on Tweaktown with temps in the 90's.

Makes me wonder if the better chips are binned for 3770k's or if the 3570k's are failed 3770k's.


----------



## trickson (Apr 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> It's funny how Trickson, the local Intel fanboy has disappeared when there is Intel related bad news?
> 
> But he makes an appearance in every AMD thread that pops up just to bash Bulldozer.



Yeah funny. Hey I am going through a fucked up time right now, My wife kicked me out and I have no internet unless I go to my sisters and I have not even been able to hook up my computer because my MOTHER said NO, I sure hope my DAD can work that out for me, He tells me he will. So when things get better for me I will be back to talk shit like always till then piss off!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 20, 2012)

I think I'm fine with my 2600K (and my unlocked 6950 2GB) for a while, as I've yet to find anything bottlenecked by it. Maybe I'll upgrade when LGA 1150 or whatever arrives next year.


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> I had an E1 3570k for a week.
> Decent on air at 4,5ghz, max 4.6ghz on air with temps in 80's.
> 
> Saw an ES 3770k on XS - 4.8ghz air just like on Tweaktown with temps in the 90's.
> ...



I hope you are correct and they aren't binning for Xeons.


----------



## N3M3515 (Apr 20, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> This current rig was built bang for buck in mind with max one graphics card. Now things changed and I no longer have same kind of budget limitation so what was previously out of my reach started to look quite a bit tempting and can't do that with this mATX board. Which one would you get: Z77 board or equally priced X79 board?
> 
> It is easy to see why the X79 platform starts to look tempting.
> 
> Trying to figure out what is the best way to spend that additional money. One GTX 690 now to this rig and mATX is no longer a problem, maybe SB-E + SLi...?



Z77 all the way!


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 20, 2012)

N3M3515 said:


> Z77 all the way!



I'm perfectly happy with my SB-E and X79 and when IVB-E comes around it *should* be on LGA2011 and work on X79 with a BIOS update, but that is way down the road. Also if you go with a 3770k or 2600k/2700k you're hitting the top that 1155 has to offer, at least X79 has more room for expansion and upgrades for down the road.


----------



## N3M3515 (Apr 20, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I'm perfectly happy with my SB-E and X79 and when IVB-E comes around it *should* be on LGA2011 and work on X79 with a BIOS update, but that is way down the road. Also if you go with a 3770k or 2600k/2700k you're hitting the top that 1155 has to offer, at least X79 has more room for expansion and upgrades for down the road.



I thought you had a 2500k?, weren't you asking what to buy z77 vs x79?
x79 too expensive in my opinion , for what i need is a waste of money.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 20, 2012)

Just in case anyone was curious, A Chiphell user reported these numbers on a retail E1 3770k on a M5G and Thermalright Archon:

In summary
* TDP is at 95 W.
* Packaging is exactly the same as Sandy Bridge.
* Thermalright Archon is used as CPU cooling.
* At 3.9 GHz, full load temperature is 62 C (1.16 V).
* At 4.6 GHz, full load temperature is 78 C (1.25 V).
* At 4.8 GHz, full load temperature is 89 C (1.4 V).
* At 5.0 GHz, 1.47 V is needed to POST. BSOD as soon as Windows is booted.
* Stable with 2400 1T RAM set up. Can POST but BSOD at 2600. Corsair CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 2 x 4GB.
* Temperature drops really fast once in idle.
* System pulls 51.79 W at idle and 116.26 W at full load (AIDA64) with stock clock speed.
* System pulls 74.12 W at idle and 146.69 W at full load (AIDA64) with 4.6 GHz.
* System pulls 86.41 W at idle and 183.77 W at full load (AIDA64) with 4.8 GHz.

Looks like 4.6-4.7ghz might be the target speed to aim for.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 21, 2012)

N3M3515 said:


> I thought you had a 2500k?, weren't you asking what to buy z77 vs x79?
> x79 too expensive in my opinion , for what i need is a waste of money.



Until you want a faster CPU, more memory, or you want to run triple crossfire/sli without an issue, then you realize you already have 4 sticks of memory and a 2600k. At least with a 3820, I have options to go up and none to go back. 

Also check my specs, I have an SB-E 3820 with a Asus P9X79 Deluxe. I've never owned an SB chip, just SB-E. I've built i7 SB systems for people, but that is it.


----------



## N3M3515 (Apr 23, 2012)

There's this review...
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-3770k-i5-3570k_9.html

"In any case, the frequency potential of the new Ivy Bridge processors turned out to be below our expectations. We didn’t manage to overclock them even to the same heights as the previous-generation Sandy Bridge. So, we can state that the overclocking potential of the newcomers has become *worse*, which may have been caused by the reduction of the geometrical die size of the new Ivy Bridge."


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 23, 2012)

This is the money review here 2600k vs. 3770k head to head at 4.8ghz:
http://vr-zone.com/articles/ivy-bridge-vs-sandy-bridge--4.8ghz-quad-core-cpu-showdown/15637.html

problem is that 4.8ghz will be too hot to run on Ivy for most.


----------



## N3M3515 (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't see a reason to buy this chips over SB other than SB being EOL'ed.

"If you already have a Sandy Bridge 2500K/2600K/2700K, stick with it as there is hardly any tangible reason to fork out US$212-$313 for a minor upgrade."


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2012)

N3M3515 said:


> I don't see a reason to buy this chips over SB other than SB being EOL'ed.
> 
> "If you already have a Sandy Bridge 2500K/2600K/2700K, stick with it as there is hardly any tangible reason to fork out US$212-$313 for a minor upgrade."



It almost makes you wish you got a Sandy Bridge E. The price of a 2600k + 3770k would be about the same as a 3930k, right? So everyone who got an IVB upgrade from SB... let me just take a quote from Mr. T.

"I pity the fool!"


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 23, 2012)

And here goes... nothing 
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1914/1/


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 23, 2012)

No mention of temps or stress testing program at 4.8ghz...fail.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

yea 3770k hit 95c on a Corsair A70 air cooler during Legit reviews motherboard tests, so even a cheap Corsair A70 keeps the chip within thermal limits at 4.8GHz  just need to hope the chip clocks good lol.

Nate saw 90c with the Intel water cooler
still 10-15c below max temp so its not bad its the same situation as Sandybridge you just need a good chip.

again as i mentioned in a different thread the IHS is shapped differently with IVB as well, so some coolers arent making good contact,   aka

Sandybridge )
Ivybridge ( 

the IHS reversed direction a bit,  most coolers  = D to better fit older designs, with the switch to IVB coolers need to be redesigned a bit for better contact.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 24, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea 3770k hit 95c on a Corsair A70 air cooler during Legit reviews motherboard tests, so even a cheap Corsair A70 keeps the chip within thermal limits at 4.8GHz  just need to hope the chip clocks good lol.
> 
> Nate saw 90c with the Intel water cooler
> still 10-15c below max temp so its not bad its the same situation as Sandybridge you just need a good chip.
> ...



I run 4.75 on air with my 3820, give me water cooler and I would be at 5ghz and with better temps. 
I also don't believe that, the heat sink should rest on the CPU and held in place by the bracket. The bracket is just for placement, not contact. It's the same socket too so much much can the surface area really chance?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 24, 2012)

yea and at 4.8 that IVB on a $45 Corsair Air cooler beats the 3820 lol, its a moot point,

Chips get hot ? yes
are they safe up to 105c? yes
are they faster clock for clock? yes
from what ppl are seeing it takes 300MHz give or take for Sandy to match Ivy on some benchmarks the spread is 500MHz

motherboards for IVY are cheaper, so it all depends on usage senario

but if the chip isnt dying who gives a shit lol, looks like 3770k clocks decently, not all will but at least review samples do,

that said ill be moving from a 2500k that can only do 4.4 to a 3770k which even if i max at 4.3 will still be faster so if your on a 2500k or lesser chip Ivy makes sense, 2600k or more if it clocks good it probably isnt worth it, but thats usually how it goes.

the IHS on the cpu itself is shaped differently with IVB

aka concave vs convex 





essentially 

Sandy Bridge is concave
Ivy Bridge is convex

current cpu coolers and water blocks tend to be convex so they fit snug with the concave IHS on the CPU,

essentially  they look like this  ))
right now the cooler contact with IVY = )(
aka not as much surface contact
is it a big issue no but something as simple as that can have an impact of around 5'c or more at these high temps

so with improved heatsink base designs say a revised A70 we know it hit 95c during testing at 4.8 a revised base could see temps drop to 90c instead it depends on the CPU as well but if using the same CPU something of that nature can and should happen,


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 24, 2012)

I've lapped 2-3 Sandys and they are concave.


----------



## N3M3515 (Apr 24, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> that said ill be moving from a 2500k that can only do 4.4 to a 3770k which even if i max at 4.3 will still be faster so if your on a 2500k or lesser chip Ivy makes sense, 2600k or more if it clocks good it probably isnt worth it, but thats usually how it goes.



That's an opinion i think, i'm on a 2500k, and i think moving to a 3770k is a waste of my money (for what i do, i won't see any even remote difference).
I'll wait for a more decent perf increase at the same price. (next architecture)


----------

